
Ask HN: Anyone else feeling that applying to YC is like gambling - d--b
I have applied to YC a couple of times, and I found that I have a strange relationship with the application process. It&#x27;s as if I absolutely knew that there was no way I could get in (solo founder, super early stage, don&#x27;t manage to explain the product I&#x27;m building clearly). But for some reason, I try it anyway. And then on the day of the invite, I still know there&#x27;s no way I can get in, but somehow still hope I might. When my wife asked me why I was excited while I knew that I was not going to cut it, it hit me: it&#x27;s like buying a lottery ticket: you know you&#x27;re not winning, but you get excited by the draw anyway.<p>Now that I realized this, I am starting to wonder if I am just drawn to the startup idea like a card player to a poker table. It kind of frightens me.<p>Anyone else feeling the same? How can I keep a cool head and making sound decision if I behave like a gambler?
======
brudgers
I suspect that for some people putting in an application to any highly
selective process can produce an 'I cannot believe I am doing this' adrenaline
high.

Similar 'high stakes' applications have for me. The risk of rejection is a
real risk and the rewards of acceptance are Lego for daydreams. I'm not
compulsive about it. If I think I might get something out of the application
process, and sometimes I have, then I measure that against the effort required
and the distraction involved. I also recognize that at times the process of
applying to something for which rejection is pretty much certain provides an
alternative to the hard work of executing on the thing I am promoting as a
great idea...in other words, my level of interest in some project might only
be at an abstract 'I will apply to YC' level and not the 'Damn the torpedoes,
I am going to make it happen' that's really required.

Not sure if that helps or hurts.

Good luck.

~~~
d--b
Thanks for your reply. That helps. I'm back to coding in good spirits, so I
guess I'll be fine :)

